# General Tokyo Info/Tips



## sheepshaver (Mar 13, 2015)

When I stay in Shinjuku, I always use the Airport Limousine Bus https://www.limousinebus.co.jp/en/bus_services/narita/index.

It costs 3100 yen each way, you could definitely go cheaper with different train options. But the train options, especially the cheaper route to Shinjuku sometimes includes transfers, with the board bags that might be more headache? 

They have a counter once you exit customs, where you can purchase bus tickets with cash or credit. They will also help you with what stop on the bus to get off in shinjuku, that is closer to your accommodations.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

1/2. The Airport "Limousine" Bus is handy especially if it stops at the hotel you are staying. But buses are often less frequent than express trains (depends on time of day).

The Narita Express train might be more comfortable for about the same price (https://www.jreast.co.jp/e/pass/nex_round.html#category06). No need to buy in advance.

I would avoid taking the regular non-express trains as it takes quite a bit longer and might be crowded especially during peak time.

If you opt for the train, make sure you *check in advance which exit Shinjuku station is nearest to the hotel you will be staying*. Shinjuku station is a big maze for first timers, and taking the wrong exit may require a pretty long detour. On my first trip to Tokyo, I decided to pick a random exit and ended up in the red light district :laugh:

It might be worth taking the train from the airport and go to the airport by bus (only if the bus departs from the hotel).

3. It kinda depends what you are into really. One of the biggest park in Tokyo (Yoyogi Koen) is next to the Meiji Jingu. Akihabara is a place for your electronic / otaku stuff. Not far from Akihabara is Jimbocho where you can get snowboard / outdoor gear. Also not far from Akihabara is Ueno where you can find the other big park (Ueno Koen) which also has a couple of museum and a Zoo. If you want something a little more traditional, Rikugien Garden is a nice Japanese garden in central Tokyo. I need a little more details on what you are into to make some suggestions.

4. Again, that largely depends on your budget and what you are into. If you don't mind trying something a bit novel, I'll suggest a place called Lock Up (2999??? | ????????????????). There are more than one branch but the only one I've been to is in Ikebukuro. It is like a space prison / horror themed restaurant. Don't worry it is not as dodgy as it looks and the food is actually pretty good (some places sell only on novelty but this place has good food too).

If you want sushi, I will recommend Sushi Zanmai (it has branches in quite a few places). It is not dirt cheap nor insanely expensive but the quality is consistent (good). Certainly there are many other great places too.

If you want ramen, I like Jangara. There is one branch near Meiji Jingu. The atmosphere is nice and the ramen very nice.

I can probably throw more suggestions if you have any preferences.

5. Get a Suica card at the airport (Suica | Fares & Passes | JR-EAST) and top up as necessary. I don't think they do week-end passes. There is a day pass but it's rarely worth it.


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

Are there any bargains to be had at the outdoor/snowboard gear area?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Shep said:


> Are there any bargains to be had at the outdoor/snowboard gear area?


Generally not. Snow gear is expensive in Japan.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe if you are from Australia. Probably not if you are from the States. Hit or miss if you are from Europe. On one hand there are some last season sales going on and the yen is cheap. On the other hand things tend to more expensive than elsewhere and thinly newer the stuff the more likely it would it would take into account the exchange rate. Every now and then you might find something that work out cheaper here, but I am mainly mentioning in case you need something in a pinch.. or feel like trying some Japanese branded wax etc.

Also in the off-chance that you are of Asian descent, you can find more "Asian fit" (boots, helmet etc.) here than anywhere else.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Shep said:


> Have a very short window of time in Tokyo and as it is my first time travelling to Japan I thought I would ask the more experienced members for tips. There are plenty of guides online but I feel they are aimed at a very broad audience and offer many options and it is hard to determine what is the best. They also don't factor in large snowboard bags for 2 people. It is just my partner and I and we are staying in Shinjuku.
> 
> 1. Arrive at Narita Airport on a Friday at 630pm and need to get to the Shinjuku area. I'm assuming a trian would be the best option but by the sounds of it there are a few different ways to go about it.
> What would be the best for this peak time? Should I book train before we go to Japan or just buy ticket when there?


Train will take around 1 1/2 hours, Bus will take around 2 hours, train will be busy and you'll have to catch a connecting train to get to Shinjuku!!!!! Use Hyperdia to see routes!!!!! Limousine Buses are easy to find, just look for the Orange Counter at the Airport!!!!! 

Also use the Takkyubin (Black Cat) service to ship your boards or luggage that you won't need, straight to/from your resort accomodation/narita!!!!! It'll save you luggin it around Tokyo, and at that time of the day, I wouldn't wanna take boards/large bags on the rail network!!!!! 



Shep said:


> 2. Leaving Narita at 1245 on Sunday, what would be the best option from Shinjuku for this time?


Reverse of above, kind of!!!!! 



Shep said:


> 3. Only really have 36 hours in Tokyo so what would be the 5 or so best things to do to experience Tokyo? I am leaning towards an early start at the fish market and heading to Meiji Jingu, but after this I am not sure.


May as well look around Harajuku while your over that way????? Crazy shopping if you don't mind that sort of thing!!!!! 
Shibuya for the famous crossing, Hachiko the dog, and the Love Hotels!!!!! Check Tokyo in japan-guide.com - Japan Travel and Living Guide to see what tickles your bits?????



Shep said:


> 4. We will be there for Friday and Saturday night, so where would you recommend for Dinners?


All depends on what you like to eat I guess????? Use the Trip Advisor APP on your phone to check options in the area you're in!!!!! 

Or go to "Piss Alley" in Shinjuku for something different!!!!! Too many places to really give best recommendations!!!!! 



Shep said:


> 5. Best option for travel within Tokyo over the time I am there. Can I buy a weekend rail pass while there or should i just pay a daily ticket fee?
> 
> Thanks guys :grin:


If it's mostly major areas that you're visiting whilst in Tokyo, just ride the Yamanote Line and buy tickets as need be!!!!! Only around JPY160 each destination, and for the time you're there a Pass wouldn't be worth it!!!!! 

Hope this helps?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Shep said:


> Are there any bargains to be had at the outdoor/snowboard gear area?


Probably only if you sift through the shops at Kanda, but is that what you're there for?????

Personally, I wouldn't waste my time!!!!!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Train will take around 1 1/2 hours, Bus will take around 2 hours, train will be busy and you'll have to catch a connecting train to get to Shinjuku!!!!!


Some of the Narita Express trains run directly to Shinjuku.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Probably should have said "might have to"!!!!!


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Bad news if you were planning to visit the Tuna auction in Tsukiji. I just found this as I thought of making a visit tonight (on a whim): Metropolitan Central Wholesale Market | Tsukiji Market

That is assuming you were coming to Tokyp between Dec and mid-Jan of course (the first post didn't mention when you were coming but I assumed it would be soon).

Of course, you can still have a sushi breakfast in the morning and visit the market. But note that some areas aren't open to tourists until 9AM so it might not even be necessary to take the very first train (though set aside 90min for breakfast if you are planning to visit the shop with the longest queue).


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I second the black cat service. It's dirt cheap and your heavy luggage will get to it's destination safely. Saves you the trouble of having to lug your board bag around the subway stops or finding a cab that can accommodate your gear.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I lived in Tokyo for 2 years about 15 years ago. Some things have changed for sure but I'm sure alot is the same too. I used to love hanging out in Harajuku on my days off, fun crazy place. Shibuya has that crazy intersection you see in all the movies, definitely worth a look. Both are very close to Shinjuku. Yokohama is cool but it about a 30 min train ride south of Shinjuku. Tokyo is a huge crazy place and it can be very over-whelming at first. When I first got there, I would just walk around all day. It depends what you are into. Do you want to experience the culture or see cool crazy shit? Do you want to party? Roppongi is the place with all the western-style dance clubs and I definitely had a good time there but it is greasy and kinda westernized. 

I would take the train from the airport. I found train travel to be part of the experience of Japan. They have the absolute best train service in the world. You can get a big map of the train system in English. That map was a life saver, I can't remember where I got that map. But over all it is pretty easy to figure out which train to take as everything is color coded and the signs are in English (or what they call Romanji).

Yes it will be a pain to drag snowboard bags on the train but I used to take the shinkansen to the mountains every weekend and I would drag my snowboard bag all through Tokyo at rush hour to try to get the mountains by 9am. Makes me smile just thinking about it. Those bullet train trips to the ski-hills are my fondest memories of Japan.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Harajuku has changed a bit. It is still the vibrant place with youth and youth fashion with lots of eateries. Takeshita street is still super crowded. But you will rarely if ever see any cosplayers on that bridge on Sunday anymore (the legendary old man in school uniform may still occasionally be spotted though). And there are also fewer street musical performances in/around Yoyogi park (police has gotten stricter).

I don't think it is too bad at all to drag a snowboard bag into Shinkansen if that is the only thing luggage you have. If you can find the space to fit your bag and get a seat, it is a comfortable ride. I did that 5 times a week last season.


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

If I pick up THIS power travel adaptor to be able to plug my phone/tablet in, will the electronic devices cope with the 100 volts of Japan when Australia has 240v. If i plug it into the wall on the standard charger will it kill my devices?

Do i need to get a voltage converter?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Shep said:


> If I pick up THIS power travel adaptor to be able to plug my phone/tablet in, will the electronic devices cope with the 100 volts of Japan when Australia has 240v. If i plug it into the wall on the standard charger will it kill my devices?
> 
> Do i need to get a voltage converter?


It's not the adapter, but the actual device you're usin!!!!!

Most modern day gear is fine!!!!!

Look for the power specs on the actual device!!!!! 

And I'd just buy an adapter from the airport, as they aren't any dearer, and they're to Australian Standards!!!!! Check the Duty Free area after security!!!!!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

So I have tried to arrange a black cat two times now. The first time they said they dont ship snowboards. Now they say they have to be in a hardcase (my bags are soft bags). This is annoying. Hopefully I dont get screwed by the airline and get stuck without any ability to get my boards to happo one


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> So I have tried to arrange a black cat two times now. The first time they said they dont ship snowboards. Now they say they have to be in a hardcase (my bags are soft bags). This is annoying. Hopefully I dont get screwed by the airline and get stuck without any ability to get my boards to happo one


No need to arrange it?????

Just rock up to the counter at the airport after you've collected ya gear off the carousel!!!!!

Soft bags are fine as long as they're zipped up, in decent condition!!!!! If the airline will check it in, it'll be good to go with black cat!!!!!


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh nice. Question what time does it arrive to my destination? I only have 3 days of riding and want to maximize my time on the slope (only going to happo one). 

Also I'm going to niseko in March does the black Kat take multiple days to get there?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> Oh nice. Question what time does it arrive to my destination? I only have 3 days of riding and want to maximize my time on the slope (only going to happo one).
> 
> Also I'm going to niseko in March does the black Kat take multiple days to get there?


As a general rule, Honshu (Tokyo) > Honshu (Nagano) allow 2 Days, Honshu (Tokyo) > Hokkaido (Saporro) allow 3 days!!!!! (for example)

It can get there faster, but they won't guarantee it!!!!! 

Just have the correct delivery address ready for them!!!!! 

And don't stress, it might seem like you're never gonna see ya gear again once you walk away, but I'd almost personally put my balls on the choppin block that all will be A Okay!!!!!


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

Problem being all of my clothes and everything get packed into my Burton wheelie. I am stuck carting it around peak hour Tokyo. Making matters worse will be my partner who is the same size as her wheelie so I will probably end up looking after 2 of the behemoths.

I'm not complaining, just hope that the locals have some understanding and don't want to kill me.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Shep said:


> Problem being all of my clothes and everything get packed into my Burton wheelie. I am stuck carting it around peak hour Tokyo. Making matters worse will be my partner who is the same size as her wheelie so I will probably end up looking after 2 of the behemoths.
> 
> I'm not complaining, just hope that the locals have some understanding and don't want to kill me.


Pack all ya boarding gear into the one bag to Takkyubin, then just drag the one around Tokyo!!!!!


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

I just takkyubinned my stuff today to head up to Hokkaido after Christmas. They DO accept soft bags.....Japanese send their ski/snowboard gear all the time using this service. You can generally specify the time of delivery if it's longer than the timeframe Mizu Kuma stated.....I don't arrive in Sapporo till next Tuesday so I asked them to deliver the bag on Monday. It cost me just over 3000¥ to send a fully packed coffin wheelie bag, with board n clothes. 

Things to do in Tokyo....haha! How longs a piece of string? Harajuku isn't as interesting as it once was for the reasons mentioned before but it's still a cool little area to wander around. Quirky shops, cafes n restaurants. Walk down the hill into Shibuya, plenty bars etc. I'd steer clear of Roppongi.....plenty better clubs elsewhere and less chance of being stung as a tourist. Shibuya has been mentioned, plenty bars, clubs n restaurants here. Under the tracks at Ueno are some quirky drinking places, similar bars in yurakucho near Tokyo station. Shimbashi also has a good selection of quirky little bars. Have a look at a Tokyo rail map, the big green circular line....Yamanote line....pretty much every major stop is a downtown-like drinking and eating area. 
If you do venture down to Yokohama, then there are lots of restaurants near Yokohama station, Kannai station and Noge near to sakuragicho station.

You can't buy weekend tickets for the trains or zone tickets like the tube in London, but you can use IC cards. Suica or Pasmo which are bought from the ticket machines in any train station. The machine has an English button so there's no problems there. It costs a 500¥ deposit when u buy it but you get that back when you are finished with the card....just get it from the train attendant at the airport when u leave.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

36hrs, including sleep time...

Get in on Friday night, hang out in Shinjuku. Eat in the "Piss alley" if you are brave, or just find an izakaya. I recommend Torikizoku - its not the best but its easiest and they are affordable.
Saturday morning go see Meijijingu shrine, then head to shibuya via harajuku (you can walk it)
Unless you are absolutely powering through things (most of my friends are not fast walkers), you might have finished the day with just these three close by things. But if you are doing well, catch a train to Akihabara, as it is still quite an awesome experience. Head back to Shinjuku for drinks or whatever.
Sunday if you fly off at 12:45 (international)? you probably need to just wake up and head straight there. I would like to recommend going up the Tokyo Metropolitan Government building (opens at 8) but i think you will be in a bit of a rush.

If you havent already booked accommodation, i would have gone with something like Asakusa, or Ueno, which is a direct cheap line from Narita, no changes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tubby Beaver said:


> I just takkyubinned my stuff today to head up to Hokkaido after Christmas. They DO accept soft bags....


I'm preparing the baggage for our soon lift off to Japan .

As I understood their homepage, they pack snowboardbags into a cover bag? Am I right that I could add a separtate little bag containing the snow clothing stuff into that cover bag next to the snowboard wheely bag? This would ease my normally almost bursting travel bag; I don't need all the snow clothing helmet, pant, goggles while travelling around until I head to the snow.


----------



## Peetan (Dec 25, 2015)

When I've takyubinned, the bag has nearly always been transparent so they could see if it's two items instead of one- might be an issue, but I've never chanced it before so you could try asking.

Oh, and as a quick catch-all general advice to anyone arriving for snow-fun in Japan for the first time- try and avoid lugging your gear around the main JR Tokyo stations (Tokyo, Ikebukuro, Shibuya, Shinjuku, Ueno) as much as you can. Sheer volume of people can make this a nightmare. Keisei lines to Ueno and the NEX (Narita express) to Ikebukuro/shinjuku seem ok (though NEX is more expensive).

I'd also say that the time for bargain hunting this season is over in Jimbocho/shinochanomizu - it's over by end of November IMO. maybe you can find something in a couple of boutique outlets but it's not worth the time.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I've sent my DaKine High Roller packed to the brim with boards, bindings, helmets, wax gear, goggles, outerwear, etc etc!!!!!

No wrap, just picked up and delivered as is!!!!!

If you had a board on its own, they'd put it in a sleeve!!!!!


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I've sent my DaKine High Roller packed to the brim with boards, bindings, helmets, wax gear, goggles, outerwear, etc etc!!!!!
> 
> No wrap, just picked up and delivered as is!!!!!
> 
> If you had a board on its own, they'd put it in a sleeve!!!!!


Yup, one thing about Japan is that when you speak to one person they'll quote the rules, speak to another staff member and they may well tell you something totally different!!
Don't worry, you CAN ship in soft bags. You don't need to book it, when you get to Narita hit a right out of immigration and look for the black cat. Have ur hotel address handy, fill the form in if they ask how many boards...say 1, any "wear"? No, just the board.....and away it goes 

I did just that last week.

Heading up to Hokkaido now, where Rusutsu had 52cms last night and Teine 60cms.


----------

